
Two Simple Suggestions for Ubuntu - bpung
http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7607/1.html
======
yason
In the end it's the user's choice.

If you want stability, use Debian or Ubuntu LTS. Sure, you won't have the
latest stuff but you're bound to not spend too much time reconfiguring the
system so that you can focus on writing or coding or whatever you _actually_
do.

If you want new features -- as most people do, it seems --, use Debian
testing/unstable or the latest Ubuntu. Things won't always work but that's the
price to pay for the new features. Software is ready when it's ready, a six-
month cycle can't change that. The reason why OS X is more stable might be
just that: OS X gets released every two years or so, and then just patched but
not upgraded.

